# Fresh creek Bahamas



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Tomorrow morning im heading out again for a long day. I have some new numbers to try out. Ill be out on the water all day trolling, bottom fishing, and spearfishing. Last weekend my buddy was on the reef in about 30 feet of water and saw a grouper around 5 feet long chilling with a nurse shark. Hes taking me there tomorrow. If we don't have the balls to tag team him with our hawiaan slings maybe he'll hit a bait. Maybe ill have a good report for you guys tomorrow night.:thumbup:


----------

